# Datu Gathering



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 12, 2004)

There have been several rumors floating around on the internet that a Datu gathering hosted by myself (Datu Tim Hartman) might be happening sometime in the future.  This letter is to verify that I indeed have planned and am currently in the final stages of putting this event together.  This information came out while Dan Anderson announced that he was doing a Modern Arnis gathering (AKA Symposium II).  I did not let this information out in public because there were a couple of details I had not taken care of yet.  Unlike the Symposium II, I wanted to make sure this event was going to happen.  I have talked to all of the Datus except for Mr. Hoffman (who has been MIA up until recently) and they have all agreed that they would be interested in participating in this event.  

Unfortunately, Dan inadvertently created a conflict with these two events.  I dont blame Dan because he had no idea what I was planning.  Unfortunately, the effect is still the same - my event has to be postponed.  At the moment, the Datu Gathering will be in 2006.  This way it will not conflict with the remnants of Dans initial symposium.  

The three leading locations to host this event are Buffalo, NY; Detroit, MI or Philadelphia, PA.  We are looking at a two to three day camp, or a possible multi-city seminar tour.  I am approaching the final stages of getting the finances taken care of for all the instructors.  It is very important to me that no one loses money on this event, which is why I waited so long before making this event public. 

I will update everyone as I get more information about this.  

Respectfully, :asian:


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 12, 2004)

Super Cool Datu Hartman! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I've got 2006 wide open on the day planner.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 12, 2004)

Ahem...and I have my "hosting" calender open as well...


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 13, 2004)

To add to what Tim posted, I knew nothing about a Datu camp except for a passing comment made by Kelly Worden.  With all the brouhaha about the proposed Masters Gathering, I let things publicly cool down regarding my upcoming camp and quietly made plans.  We got locked into a June 2005 date at Brevard College in NC.  Tim didn't know this as I never discussed it with him.  I'll be posting soon regarding the Modern Arnis NC camp.  It will be in June 2005.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 14, 2004)

Dan-

Good luck with your event.  You may want to rethink the timing of your event. June 3  5, 2005 will be the WMAA Buffalo Camp and the IMAF usually does their Michigan summer camp mid June. With this amount of events running in the same month it makes it hard for people to support multiple events. This is just a friendly suggestion and sharing of Intel.

Respectfully yours, :asian:


----------



## Dieter (Sep 15, 2004)

Are the locations for these events anywhere near each other?


Dieter


----------

